# Parts needed Logan 10/11" LA-532/ LA-1520



## Mercedes107 (Sep 10, 2019)

Worm Wheel
Old Part# LA-532
New Part # LA-1520
Anyone have a spare they are willing to part with.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a apron worm gear for an 11" lathe on eBay.  Any chance?








						Apron Worm Gear and bushings For 11" Logan Lathe 3/4" Inside Diameter  | eBay
					

The worm gear is in great condition. Normal wear on the fit between the worm gear and the bushings. Not sure what other models this will fit.



					www.ebay.com
				




There's also someone that makes them:








						Logan Lathe Apron Worm Gear & Bushings Shop Made  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Logan Lathe Apron Worm Gear & Bushings Shop Made at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Mercedes107 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply I have already contacted both of those guys. I need the wheel that mates to those gears. The guy with the used one doesn't have it. The guy that makes them has made them in the past and says he will try to make me another but I haven't heard from him since.

I may try to put my lathe back together and make one in manual mode, Then hob the gear out on the mill.


----------



## rambin (Oct 9, 2019)

logan themselves might have it at lathe.com?  you wont like the price but just a thought


----------



## Mercedes107 (Oct 16, 2019)

rambin said:


> logan themselves might have it at lathe.com?  you wont like the price but just a thought



I think I'm covered. I got the guy that makes the worm gear to start making the worm wheel. I ordered the set. About 1/2 the price for new from Logan.









						Logan Lathe Apron Worm And Gear Assembly New, Shop Made  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Logan Lathe Apron Worm And Gear Assembly New, Shop Made at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Mercedes107 (Oct 18, 2019)

They came in today. Looks like it might be a better steel than the original. I believe the original was a cast steel. Hopefully I can get these in tomorrow.


----------

